# Rate your top 5 Acadia National Park hikes



## Northeastskier293 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm going to Acadia national park soon, but I need some recommendations for hikes.

I went to Acadia once before when I was a lot younger, but I will probably be able to do more trails now. My favorite trail was definitely the Cadillac Mountain South Ridge trail.

Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## marcski (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh wow...I'm jealous. That place is stunning.  It's been over a decade since I've been there....all the hikes were wonderful. They also have some beautiful carriage trails for biking if that's your thing as well.

There was one hike...I can't seem to remember the name as I sit here in the office, that we weren't able to do as it was closed for falcon nesting.  It was one that we weren't able to do that we wanted to. I'll try and get the name later if I can.... 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Precipice up Champlain if open. Usually doesn't open til later for nesting hawks.
2. Penobscot and Sargent from Jordan Pond.
3. Pemetic Mtn, no one goes up here.
4. Acadia Mtn and St Sauveer. Not too challenging but great views of Somes Sound.
5. Tie Champlain or Cadillac up from The Tarn lake.


----------



## Flan (Jul 2, 2009)

Just got back from Acadia today. 6 days based out of Bar Harbor. BTW the weather was total crap. Tough question. The most difficult hikes aren't always the best. I guess it depends what you're looking for. We did Penobscot on Monday. temp. mid '50's in a blinding fog (visiblity about 150 yds...my wife's still pissed). Still a nice hike especially going up the Spring trail. Dorr & Pemetic are two mountains that don't get a lot of play but are very nice, very quiet. We did Cadillac North Ridge last year. Not too bad but the auto road comes too close for my taste. My advice...get a copy of "A Walk in the Park:Acadia's Hiking Guide" by Tom St. Germain. I call it my Acadia Hiking Bible. I still use the 3rd edition from 1993. Good stuff. Enjoy!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 6, 2009)

I got back from Acadia yesterday, was there for a week.  Never been there before and I really liked it!  Camped at Blackwoods Campground.

Beehive Mountain was a great climb/hike, exposed ledges, rebars in the rock to help you up..... and you'll need them at times!  LIked it so much that we did it twice in a row!

Ladder Trail up to Dorr Mountain and then to Cadillac Mountain, down the backside, and then the park bus drove us back to the car.  

Take advantage of the buses, we used them a lot!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 6, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Beehive Mountain was a great climb/hike, exposed ledges, rebars in the rock to help you up..... and you'll need them at times!  LIked it so much that we did it twice in a row!



If you loved that you have to go back in the fall and hit the Precipice trail. Same thing but much longer and higher.

Damn, it's been a couple years. Need to get back.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 6, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> If you loved that you have to go back in the fall and hit the Precipice trail. Same thing but much longer and higher.
> 
> Damn, it's been a couple years. Need to get back.



We wanted to do that trail but ran out of time!


----------

